# My Vocation



## py3ak (Aug 24, 2006)

I think I have realized my calling. I have noticed that I seem to be unusually effective at starting non-starters and at killing otherwise prosperous threads. After a recent attempt to repair a link in my bathroom sink, I have decided that this is the only thing I am good at. So, who wants to help fund, via Paypal, my new calling in life:
Heterodox and Tendentious Conversation Killer on Internet Communities? 
(By the way, Hetereodox and Tendentious should be read in connection with Conversation, not with Killer.)


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 24, 2006)

I don't know whether I'm hearing the sound of one hand clapping or crickets chirping.


----------



## py3ak (Aug 24, 2006)

I can clap with one hand --that is my secret talent. I learned it in Praying Mantis class.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by py3ak_
> I think I have realized my calling. I have noticed that I seem to be unusually effective at starting non-starters and at killing otherwise prosperous threads. After a recent attempt to repair a link in my bathroom sink, I have decided that this is the only thing I am good at. So, who wants to help fund, via Paypal, my new calling in life:
> Heterodox and Tendentious Conversation Killer on Internet Communities?
> (By the way, Hetereodox and Tendentious should be read in connection with Conversation, not with Killer.)



:bigsmile:

Funny you should mention this. You're not the only one who possesses the skills you describe. Some time ago I was actually out there looking for a smiley that looked like the proverbial lead balloon. I haven't found it yet, maybe it's up to me to create one.

Which variant do you experience more often - "the thread dies with me" or "my messages bear an uncanny resemblance to the so-called flyover states"?


----------



## Augusta (Aug 24, 2006)

I have felt this very often too but I am just a gal so I figured that might have something to do with it. I have however heard many people say this type of thing. I think it sometimes feels like it's only happening to you but it's probably not.

Also I am kind of quirky, so I think that sometimes people just think I am weird. Which I am so...


----------



## turmeric (Aug 24, 2006)

Ditto.


----------



## py3ak (Aug 25, 2006)

Well, we seem to have identified a common problem here. But the challenge is to use your powers for good. If a conversation is headed a direction we don't like, let's all get on and post together: no one can withstand our combined might!

Jay, when I post I sometimes feel like the Internet Grim Reaper: though sometimes it appears to be more an "Invisible Girl" type of thing.

I have wondered if there is a secret to the avatar: but I have done grave and dignified (see my Blogger profile) and I have also done evil and intimidating (currently). I had, once upon a time, the perfect avatar and I was not ignored: Hercule Poirot with his magnificent mustache demanded an audience. But, alas! new board rules came and the resized picture lost its color.

Any avatar tips for becoming a high-ranking poster?


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by py3ak_
> I have wondered if there is a secret to the avatar ...
> Any avatar tips for becoming a high-ranking poster?



Maybe try another pic. I'm wondering if that one really "does you justice"?

In my case, I'm choosing to stick with mine - the fiesty bluejay. One of our brothers in my congregation who lurks here keeps reminding me that I am "sooooooooooo contentious!"


----------



## blhowes (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Augusta_
> I have felt this very often too but I am just a gal so I figured that might have something to do with it.


 (except for the gal part)



> _Originally posted by Augusta_
> I have however heard many people say this type of thing. I think it sometimes feels like it's only happening to you but it's probably not.


You're probably right, and I'm sure its probably not just happening to me, but if you were a betting gal how much ya wanna bet that this post kills this thread?

[Edited on 8-25-2006 by blhowes]


----------



## Augusta (Aug 25, 2006)

Well not today anyway Bob. I will keep posting, inanely if I have to, keep all of you from being post killers.  

Ruben I loved the Poirot series on tv. I even tried to make the opening tune my ringtone, alas my phone is not capable.


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Augusta_
> Well not today anyway Bob. I will keep posting, inanely if I have to, keep all of you from being post killers.



And then there is always this alternative - 





[Edited on 8-25-2006 by jaybird0827]


----------



## VictorBravo (Aug 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by py3ak_
> Well, we seem to have identified a common problem here. But the challenge is to use your powers for good. If a conversation is headed a direction we don't like, let's all get on and post together: no one can withstand our combined might!



Ruben, I wish with all my might that you'd have access to Congress. We need those powers there more than ever.

Vic


----------



## turmeric (Aug 25, 2006)

We should think of ourselves as "stealth moderators"!


----------



## py3ak (Aug 25, 2006)

Meg --you're absolutely right.
Vic, where/on what platform should I run? Do you think a Mexico residency would be a major obstacle? Of course, it could get me the illegal vote! 
I keep on wondering which of us "Death's Touch" otherly-gifted will be the one to finally kill this thread. It can be a sort of competition --who is the most lethal among us?


----------



## py3ak (Aug 25, 2006)

P.S. Jay --I am a bit more handsome than Lionel, but not nearly so sinister-looking. Sinister is good, right?


----------



## blhowes (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by py3ak_
> I keep on wondering which of us "Death's Touch" otherly-gifted will be the one to finally kill this thread. It can be a sort of competition --who is the most lethal among us?


I don't want to discourage other "Death's Touch" otherly-gifted thread-killers from trying, but I think I've got you beat hands down! Time will tell, but this may very well be this threads last post (kind of like Custer's last stand).


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by py3ak_
> P.S. Jay --I am a bit more handsome than Lionel, but not nearly so sinister-looking. Sinister is good, right?



<a href="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fwww.smileycentral.com%252F%253Fpartner%253DZSzeb008%255FZNxdm414YYUS%2526i%253D4%252F4%255F12%255F1%2526feat%253Dprof/page.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/4/4_12_1.gif" alt="SmileyCentral.com" border="0"><img border="0" src="http://plugin.smileycentral.com/http%253A%252F%252Fimgfarm%252Ecom%252Fimages%252Fnocache%252Ftr%252Ffw%252Fsmiley%252Fsocial%252Egif%253Fi%253D4%252F4_12_1/image.gif"></a>

You are a sinister minister then?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by py3ak_
> Meg --you're absolutely right.
> Vic, where/on what platform should I run? Do you think a Mexico residency would be a major obstacle? Of course, it could get me the illegal vote!
> I keep on wondering which of us "Death's Touch" otherly-gifted will be the one to finally kill this thread. It can be a sort of competition --who is the most lethal among us?



It's kinda like online musical chairs -- _to the death!_

Or...at least until somebody resurrects this thread a year from now just for spite!


----------



## py3ak (Aug 26, 2006)

Killing a thread for a year still counts: after that it's old hat and people who resurrect it ought to be ashamed of themselves.

We shall have to take an inverse pride: find our security and happiness in what was once considered a weakness. Embrace your amazing ability to be ignored and use it for good!


----------



## Augusta (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by py3ak_
> ...



Gee I wonder who would do that?!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Aug 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Augusta_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by VirginiaHuguenot_
> ...


----------

